# New business! Need advice



## LifestyleCo (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello i am new to this forum so hello everyone. I am currently start my own tshirt business and clothing line. To start off i have my business plan, logo , name of line already figured out. I know who my audience is as well. I have my first batch of shirts ready to be printed. Waiting on my graphic to be done. Then i will get my shirts printed and ready to sell. Had some questions! If anyome can reply will some good help and tips or advice i would appreciate it!

What should i be doing while im waiting for my graphic to be done?
What are some good ways of getting my clothing line out to people?
Where can i sell my tshirts at?
What is the best way to sell my tshirts?
How can i become big with my line??


----------



## gearadelphia (Oct 10, 2014)

That's a lot to tackle there (and hopefully covered in your business plan). 

If you're looking to sell your shirts in retail locations, a lot of places do a consignment trial where they keep some of your shirts for sale X amount of time to see how they will sell before the business actually buys shirts off of you. So, if your inventory is limited, that can be difficult.

If you want to sell your shirts online but are not ready to commit to building out your own eCommerce site, there are plenty of sites like Shopify or Squarespace that will let you set up sites (for a fee) and sell your products there first.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Welcome LifestyleCo.

I just finished reading a bunch of articles on a blog that answers all of your questions. Check it out - Miles to go Greg - advice for clothing companies

There is a lot of great info there.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

tippy said:


> Welcome LifestyleCo.
> 
> I just finished reading a bunch of articles on a blog that answers all of your questions. Check it out - Miles to go Greg - advice for clothing companies
> 
> There is a lot of great info there.


Just took a quick look. Will definitely look it over in more depth.

*EDIT:* Actually, I see now that I had found his brand's page and added it to my list of example sites a year or two ago. he clearly practices what he preaches, like having a niche.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I also wrote a blog post on my lessons learned How to Start a Successful Clothing Business | Printavo


----------



## ozpyro (May 14, 2013)

I don't think you can underestimate the Social Media sites, nor can you overlook them. Hit them hard to drive sales to your website.


----------

